# Hymer Exsis Owners Hand book



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

Could anyone tell me if you get the above with new vans ? or is it just manuals for each appliance


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We bought an Exsis 512 in 2008 and we had a manual. Quite a big book, A4 size. It covered all models.
Sal


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have one, do you need to know something or are you looking for one. It's quite big but i could photocopy it.
James


----------



## Nickdodo (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,
We have an 05 exis and have a large A4 Hymer owners manual.
Nick


----------



## claretcass (Oct 14, 2010)

Just purchased an Exsis-I 562 and received a large A4 Hymer handbook with information about the Exsis added


----------

